# Jumping Fish



## Milan'22 (Jan 26, 2008)

I've had my 90g sw tank for almost 2 months and two fish (red fairy wrasse and diamond goby) have jumped out of the tank. I cannot put canopy on because the staff at my lfs say the light will create too much heat.
I was wondering if anyone else has had these problems, and had an idea of how to stop it. I was thinking mesh, but keep in mind that the light is very hot, and whatever is put directly under the light will be heated up


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Well if the lights have 2 metal hooks that slide out the sides to hook on to the side of the tank you could get a glass top and bend the hooks so the light sits above the canopy instead of on it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

Plastic eggcrate sold as light diffuser at home depot. Cheap, and you can cut it to size for your tank.


----------



## Arcfusion (Jan 4, 2008)

Well like Blue Cray said you can get a glass canopy and Big Als selling light legs, http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...##g##dc~~nc3684-def-USD-18362##0##q&offset=10 that kind of thing could help. Personally I've never used them but I hear they work great.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

Glass tops for saltwater can be a pain with salt creep. They also get dirty easily which can prevent light from getting into the tank. Although if this isn't a reef, I don't suppose it's all that important...

What kind of lights do you have? Depending on what they are, you may be able to have a canopy without having to worry about lighting. Even them, some fans installed in the canopy can eliminate any heat problems.


----------

